
Ask HN: Nonintrusive ad service with no tracking? - _bxg1
If I wanted to launch a little website and put an ad at the bottom, without being part of the problem, what are some ad-embedding services I could use that are respectful of the user, including but not limited to having no tracking (obviously clicks on the ad have to be tracked, but other than that)? Surely these things must exist?
======
Ayesh
Almost every ad network other than AdSense will assign you a personal manager.
I don't want to name a particular company, but many companies can certainly
give you a specific URL that would register your clicks.

Making a good income on advertisements is hard, and most of the publishers
have good intentions,it's just that the revenue isn't just good enough for
most publishers unless the ads are more attractive (means some sort of
tracking has to be involved).

~~~
_bxg1
Yeah; I was only hoping to make on the order of hosting costs + maybe coffee.

